# Steel Shot reloading questions?



## Chuck Smith

I am thinking about reloading some waterfowl loads.....

Can someone answer a few questions.....
First off I want to reload some shell moving at about 1500 fps.

1. Is it worth while or can I just buy shells cheaper?

2. Do I need special hulls, powder, or wads?

3. Can a Mecc Jr. reload steel, hevi shot, tungsteen, etc.?

4. Approximately how many 3" shells can you reload with a 10lbs of shot...the shot size will be approximately 1 1/4 oz. or 1 1/8 oz.?

Thanks.....Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Chuck


----------



## Invector

Well I find the new fast stuff to be poor for geese. I shot a lot of 2 3/4" for ducks and love the faster stuff. But for geese it just seams to be hitting softer. The loads you find from factory are lighter then the older steel shot. The steel shots of old weight about the same as some of the heavy and high density shots of today. For example shooting a 10 gage I use to find rounds from 1 3/4 oz. to 1 7/8 oz. Now I get much lighter loads something around 1 1/2 and 1 3/8 oz in 10 gage. The 12 gage is a bit lighter with much of the 3" shells being 1 1/4oz. and 1 1/8 oz. This is for factory loads. The wads are a bit different also but as far as the amount of brass in the bace, I dont find much change from the old to new shells. Just somthing to think about.


----------



## o1_crash

CHUCK

It is a little bit cheaper to reload your own shells. i live in iowa and i save about $2 a box. if it worth it or not is up to you, i think it is becuase you can reload what you want and how you want it. you do need special wads, powder, and hulls they just have to be for steel shot. I reload my shells with a mec jr 600. all you need it a steel shot kit. i think that they are about $15 for the kit. with an 1 1/4 you can get 128 loads and 1 1/8 you get 142 loads. i hope this helped


----------



## Bonham

buy both the Reloading Specialties and Ballistic Products manuals on reloading steel. They both have good information and one publishes data that pushes loads in the 1700fps range. I have tried these loads on ducks over decoys and they are amazing.


----------



## southdakbearfan

I really like the new reloading data, reloading specialties - 3 1/2 in, 1 1/2 oz shot in federal hulls, alliant steel powder, can't remember the exact fps 1450 0r 1500. I use the same load for ducks and geese, just change shot sizes.

I reload for about 55% of what factories cost, around 9 to 9.50 per box, buying in bulk.

Some people think the 1 1/2 oz of 2's is overkill for ducks, but I find that if I have any cripples it is few and far between.

Remember to pattern your gun, as the faster you push it, the larger steel tends to knuckle ball and leave holes in the pattern.


----------



## Heavy Hitter

I can reload a box for under $5, so to me that makes it a no brainer. I load mostly 2-3/4" though and have found nothing to make me want to shoot anything different. I do load 3" but have not pattern tested enough loads to find one to settle on.

This was my first year loading steel and found it to be as good (better IMO) as factory offerings. I load nothing under 1600 fps with my fastest load at the moment avg 1643. That load coupled with #1's absolutely crushed honkers this year. On a side note I should have waited a little bit as I still have over 2 cases of factory shells.

My last time out this fall was the first weekend in November and used 2-3/4" #4's. Longest shot was +- 45 yds and didn't twitch on the way down.

PM if your interested and I can explain more in depth.

The 600 jr will work just fine as you only need a press to deprime/prime shells and then crimp.


----------



## jumper

you really dont need any thing else to reload steel. I wouldnt drop the shot with the relaoding mach a old primer tray with the number of holes tape off works good. most machines dont drop shot larger than #3 real well any way. use the mach. for all the other steps. really the only powder to use is steel and it is also hard to drop you will probly need baffles. straight walled cases work best. I stack them all upright and look down on them with a flash lite, the inside of a shell will tell you a lot make sure they are all the same, this really important when loading a recipe for fiber base shells you dont want to accidently load a compression or even a plastic base shell for that matter with that load. wad selection is poor theres just a few sizes, felt under the pellets will take up space and also reduce pressure,fiber wads take up space but are poor at reducing pressure.some hulls tend to tear off when used with relaoder specialty wad these hulls are "red". Ribbbed wads seem to but not always build less pressure so do larger pellets. collect your fired wads they will tell you things about pressure and speed so wiil your empty hulls look at the primer to see how the pressure is affecting it. also a auto shotgun and how it throws the shells will tell you things. no chrony ,maybe how many pages deep in a old phone book will tell you somthing.


----------



## Jamesshot

Hey guys,

Firstly I'm new to the forum so I thought i should introduce myself. It's certainly a lively place! I think we'll get along just fine  
Secondly, I've been reading loadsa posts on reloading. I don't know if it's much good but I've got into reloading in a BIG way! I thank y'all for the tips, some are great. When looking for our shot, me and the fellas have recently come across a website called www.steel-shot.com. Our last lot of no.7's came in at $1.40 per pound. They were nice and shiny too. Anywayz, hope this can help somebody, Jamesshot


----------



## ncall521

I have come across a new goose load that I have tried and patterned. I still my self find it hard to believe but the chronograph and paper tell all. I am shooting a 3 1/2" steel load with 1 1/4 oz of shot with alliant steel powder, average for ten shots in 1927 fps, with 94% of bbs in a 30 inch cricle at 40 yards. This load is not for the faint of heart. I will not shoot it out of any other gun than a Benelli SBE II. The load is time consuming and took me almost 50 shots to perfect it but it is worth my time and money. I can load it up for a materials costs of $18.89 per 25 shot box. It doesn't save you bundles of money but there is no factory load that compare. Closet right now is a 1625 fps but the 1550 fps is most common and is running 24.99 to 27.99 per box.


----------

